# Plant ID please



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I am told this is an ammannia species, but don't know which.





Anyone have a confirmation ID on this one?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It is an _Ammannia_. Whatever species it is, it's emersed. Did you obtain it at a LFS or online? In all likelihood, it's _A. gracilis_. Grow it submersed and you should know soon enough. Feel free to post follow up pictures then.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I got it from the LFS where I work. Was shipped to us as A. senegalensis, though I think there's no way that it could be.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It could be. But _A. gracilis_ is often sold as _A. senegalensis_. I've seen the two grown side by side and you can tell the difference. The former is a more robust plant and the latter has slightly down curved leaves. The two really aren't all that different and may eventually be combined.


----------

